
Lessons from Spotify - joeyespo
https://stratechery.com/2018/lessons-from-spotify/
======
tsycho
I was surprised he missed another alternative, quick already fits some of the
other companies under Ben's own Aggregation Theory.[1]

Spotify could try to become a music label and audio itself, by expanding to
lesser known artists in particular. Basically, adopt Netflix's strategy.

[1] [https://stratechery.com/2015/aggregation-
theory/](https://stratechery.com/2015/aggregation-theory/)

~~~
lucideer
> _Spotify could try to become a music label and audio itself, by expanding to
> lesser known artists_

There have been rumours and accusations of them doing this in a somewhat
secretive manner: [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/13/are-
spoti...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/13/are-spotifys-
fake-artists-any-good)

------
JohnnyConatus
Spotify is an excellent product. They have addressed and solved almost every
problem users cited for why they wouldn't pay for music via other means.

It's time to admit it: consumers do not deserve this level of product in
exchange for listening to a few ads. These users are obviously unprofitable.
And the premium version could likely be more expensive, too.

The devaluation of music was a collective moral convenience. Now it's time to
pay.

